
Show HN: Fieldbook Codelets: Host snippets of code, integrated with Fieldbook - jasoncrawford
https://medium.com/@fieldbook/announcing-fieldbook-codelets-77389d9eb59f
======
asp2insp
This looks fantastic! I use Fieldbook to organize my life and it's great to
see the pace at which new features are being added.

I would love to see a custom forms feature where I can build a form for myself
or for others to enter rows. Collecting info is the one feature where I still
turn to Google Spreadheets

~~~
benbernard
Glad you're enjoying Fieldbook! Did you see our build-a-form example with
Codelets, its one the features I hope people can get a lot of use from. Here
is a direct link to that example: [https://github.com/fieldbook/api-
docs/blob/master/codelets/f...](https://github.com/fieldbook/api-
docs/blob/master/codelets/form.md)

~~~
asp2insp
Wow, fantastic! I just made a codelet form and it works beautifully! I'm now
recommending this to everyone.

------
fiatjaf
This is the best feature you could ever think about implementing. It solves
tons of problems, real and potential, at the same time.

I'm using Fieldbook for running my non-tech physical business and it's
awesome. Now I'm starting to introduce it to another small business in which
I'm a partner.

------
dcraw
Love this! Is there a way to trigger it to run when an event happens in my
book?

~~~
jasoncrawford
Yeah, you could create a codelet and then configure a webhook to invoke the
codelet: [https://github.com/fieldbook/api-
docs/blob/master/reference....](https://github.com/fieldbook/api-
docs/blob/master/reference.md#webhooks)

(In the future we'd like to have an even easier / more seamless way of
handling webhooks with codelets.)

